# Is it best buying Disney resale?



## luvsvacation22 (Sep 13, 2008)

I live in California and I have heard about the new timeshares at or next to the Grand Californian. My understanding is they are not selling these timeshares now but are selling DVC timeshares in Orlando, then when the Grand Californian timeshares are available you can add on. For all you wonderful Tug members out there is... Is it best to buy resale as is the case of most timeshares ( except for the ongoing Marriott debate) or buy direct? 

What are benefits from buying direct or resale? Is this a good time to buy Disney considering the posts about Disney losing value in the future? I will appreciate any and all advice you are willing to send my way!  Thanks! 

Dorene


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Sep 13, 2008)

Complicated question, but resale owners are treated exactly the same or non-resale owners.

Best advise is to buy at the exact DVC location you want to stay at and if that is California, then you need to buy direct from Disney.

You may want to buy a small 25-50 point contract now resale as it (may) give you an early jump on the California property as I assume it will sell-out very fast.


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Sep 13, 2008)

Great Thank you! Where is the best place to buy resale?


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Sep 13, 2008)

What I mean is resale company?


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Sep 13, 2008)

luvsvacation22 said:


> Great Thank you! Where is the best place to buy resale?



There are only a few qualified DVC resellers and I think this one is the best as I have used them myself and had excellent service and results.

http://www.dvc-resales.com/dvclisting.cfm


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Sep 13, 2008)

Thank you Steamboat Bill!


----------



## capjak (Sep 13, 2008)

I would also reccomend these:

I bought from here:http://www.dvcbyresale.com/

and had a contract that bought by Disney here: http://www.resalesdvc.com/


----------



## Jpollo (Sep 16, 2008)

*60 Day Priority on VGC*

According to DVC, the earliest purchase priority is being offered to all owners who made their initial purchase through a California-based sales Guide. 

Not sure if there will be a "phase II" priority period for current DVC members who previously bought resale.

Jason


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Sep 16, 2008)

Thank you! We have decided to buy direct through DVC California. We will probably sign papers this week, just waiting to see what will happen with this recent financial crisis we are having in the US and globally. 
Dorene


----------



## Jpollo (Sep 16, 2008)

Luvsvacation22, where are you purchasing, and are you considering Grand Californian when it becomes available?

I'm hoping to purchase at GC and have been researching it a bit. I'd consider buying into DVC in order to to buy during the priority period, but right now I'd have to buy from direct (which I may do... still gathering info). 

jason


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Sep 16, 2008)

Jpollo said:


> Luvsvacation22, where are you purchasing, and are you considering Grand Californian when it becomes available?
> 
> I'm hoping to purchase at GC and have been researching it a bit. I'd consider buying into DVC in order to to buy during the priority period, but right now I'd have to buy from direct (which I may do... still gathering info).
> 
> jason



Jason,
I will IM you the details! Thanks!


----------

